# Orthopedic Pet Beds



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Has anyone found a good price on an orthopedic pet bed? I particularly would like to try a memory foam one for my two senior dogs. Easy to clean a must.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Has anyone found a good price on an orthopedic pet bed? I particularly would like to try a memory foam one for my two senior dogs. Easy to clean a must.


I have seen them on eBay twice. You might have to search by brand ... that's how many sellers post their items.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I just cut up a memory foam pad from an old twin bed we got rid of.....then had a gal in town make me waterproof covers and then covered that with flannel....take the flannel off and wash and dry it. 

Works pretty good. 

The pad is 3" thick and was fairly inexpensive. it was nice to make the sizes I wanted too....


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I purchased a couple from Drs Foster and Smith both are about 7 inches thick and worked really well for relieving stiffness/joint issues in my ol' Rott girl ....still have them....one is about 5 yrs old and is holding up well. That was before I realized that I could make them myself for much cheaper..... as Carol already stated.

You can get some good quality memory foam from Overstock.com....many times they have them on sale. I've cut a few down, doubled or tripled them up in thickness and also used them in crates especially when traveling long distances up north for training - I just put a waterproof cover on them.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

That's a good idea, everyone! I am not handy with a needle and thread so much, but it looks like they have replacement covers for pet beds online. I may just try to find king sized memory foam pillows and put the replacement covers on them.


----------



## Niomi Smith (Jan 15, 2010)

Try
www.simplydogbeds.com


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Why the hell didn't I think of that? Carol, what material were the waterproof covers made from?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

It is similar to the vinyl type tableclots for outdoor use, just without that soft underside. Does that make sense. I will call Denise and see what exactly it was.

Personally, I just find that dog gear and stuff like this is just outrageously priced, and I like to buy lots of gear (tugs, sleeves, collars, harnesses, leads and what not) so I figured why not make that kind of stuff myself....LOL


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

True...can you imagine the inventor of the Kong? A lump of rubber that probably gets made for less than a dollar per unit sells for at least $10+. Amazing! If you want to make a nice orthopedic bed, just let me know, Carol.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> True...can you imagine the inventor of the Kong? A lump of rubber that probably gets made for less than a dollar per unit sells for at least $10+. Amazing! If you want to make a nice orthopedic bed, just let me know, Carol.


LOL Maren....it would cost you three times what it cost me to make mine in shipping. 

The covers were like $3 each and I have 4 (2 vinyl, 2 flannel) and the pad was like $20 through Overstock I think and we used it for three years off and on as needed before I hacked it up.....


----------



## Jenny Thorp (Nov 8, 2008)

Although not memory foam I use toddler crib mattress's for my big old dogs.
They are already waterproof and can be picked up at the second hand stores around here for $5 to $10. Wrap a blanket around it and you're all set :smile:


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Maren just yesterday I picked up a memory foam bed at Walmart for 54 bucks - nice zip off cover. It is about 4 inches thick. 

If you want to try making your own you can probably order the memory foam at an upholstery shop - I have seen it in various thickness of it in my supply catalogue.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Maren, Kate Kueper from RWDC is now making vests, aprons and dog beds. She made a ton of bite tugs for the club members. She's also a sometimes poster on the WDF. 
She is an excellent seamstress. She has a business making high end curtains/drapery also.
Here is her new web site, just starting up. 
www.customk9creations.com

Kate, forgive me if I'm jumping the gun here! :wink:


----------



## Kate Kueper (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the promo Bob. Yes I am finally putting all the time I have spend devloping dog products to work for me. My site is still under construction and as of right now, I don't have all in infor up for the beds, but there are pictures

The beds are made with 2" upholstry foam. I have used memory foam, egg crate foam and upholstry foam. I find the dogs like the upholstry foam the best. My older dog sometimes has more problems getting up from the memory foam. Anyway, in addtion to the 2" foam, they have a fiber filled bolster on three side and a sherpa top. Both the bolster and base have zippers so it is completely machine washable. 

I am going to try to get more infor up on the web site this weekend, but in the mean time, if anyone is interested, you can e- mail me.
[email protected]


----------

